# I'm completely lost in what to do, afraid of becoming homeless.



## Krauser (Aug 11, 2014)

This is me. An almost 28 years old that never had a real job, has social anxiety and has a stutter. Main reasons for my social anxiety were bullying and being a natural introvert and shy person, perfect to be picked on. 

The outside world sees me a garbage and sometimes I agree. I tend to criticize myself quite a lot, always did and probably always will. Keep it mind I take medication and I'm still this bad.

I'm a coward who's afraid to do things that are outside of my comfort zone. I'm a person that likes to be alone or in the company of few and that puts me in trouble, because this world was made for extroverts, and an introverted and shy person such as myself, can't seem to have a place in it.
I can talk with strangers, I can keep eye contact, I can do all those things. But I have a tremendous fear of working and having a manager or boss noticing my flaws. It's a crippling fear that I despite and blame myself for it most of the time, even though I know that's the wrong approach towards it.

In average, I have one interview pear year. Yes, you heard it right. I don't live in the USA too, I live in a country where getting a job is as hard as gaining the lottery, at least for people like me. But then again, I only send my curriculum to certain places.

I'm so tired of this, but I have no real skills. Even jobs at the phone, I wonder what they would do once I start stutter. I actually rather work face to face than on the phone, depending on the type of job. 


But all this has being part of my life for the last 5-6 years. I'm very tired of this, of my lack of courage to just go for it(if anyone is willing to take me) and nail a job. I actually want to start an online shop with a good friend of mine(my only friend too) but I need the money. I'm tired of being a parasyte. If it wasn't for the kindness and compassion of my mom, I would be in the streets already. I had luck there, to have such a person as my mother.

I just have no idea on how to get a job that is decent enough to at least pay some of the house costs and eventually and finally getting my own place.

I know there's no simple answer for this, especially at my age. Just wanted to express what I'm feeling, since I can't do it in most places.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

The only thing I can suggest is maybe going for something more physical like warehouse or dock worker jobs for the time being just to fill you resume. Just know what you're getting yourself into beforehand. Some of these jobs are more reserved in hiring people willy nilly as tons of people quit within the first week or so because they don't like physical labor, but as long as they think you'll work, most will hire anyone with a pulse.

I only say that because if you can get one of them, your manager more than likely won't give a flying fig about your shyness or SA as long as you work hard (unless you get a D-bag which is hopefully rare depending on the type of people the company puts in their lower management).

I'm currently fighting through the same thing exact at least I got lucky with a few jobs in the past. All it takes is the right hiring manager who doesn't use BS to screen potential candidates


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The only thing to do is to get yourself out there. Yeah, some people are a mess, but you don't have to be that mess; you have your issues just like they do, and they can't do anything to you.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I can totally relate. Daily life, simple things, are so hard for us SAers, and work is just a nightmare.

Somehow I have managed to get through the interviews and started a new job recently. It has been hard but I am slowly getting used to it. But this after basically being unemployed for nearly 4 years. I became too comfortable at home doing nothing, hiding from the world. And I was enabled by my parents who didn't push me too hard to find a job, paid for almost everything etc. But I kept applying for jobs. I've kept count and I applied for 130 jobs in 2.5 years and had about a dozen interviews before I got this one. Now I wish I didn't have it. Every morning when I wake up I feel absolutely horrible. But I know it's good for me, plus the money is good. I was sick of sitting at home wasting my life even though it was safe and comfortable.

As for my advice to you, I would say don't work in an office like I do. It just isn't worth it being constantly surrounded by people and under scrutiny. One of my worst SA things is having people overhear me talking on the phone, which of course is impossible to avoid in an open plan office. If I had the opportunity, I would do a job that is more independent and more physical. Something that gets you out and about and you don't have to deal with too many customers or other staff in a day. I think an ideal job I would enjoy would be a tradesman of some kind e.g. refridgeration/aircon mechanic, wall/floor tiler, electrician, auto mechanic, shopfitter etc. You get a degree of independence and are not sitting at a computer surrounded by people all day. I hope you find something you enjoy or at least manage.


----------



## Krauser (Aug 11, 2014)

First of all, let me thank all of you that have provided feedback.

I'm a computer guy but i'm really rusty because as you imagine, when there's no work, there's lots of things you start to forget because you don't use them on a daily basis.

I actually would like jobs where it's specific what I have to do and not multitask. I keep seeing some data-entry jobs that actually seem to be rather assessable but for some reason they always ask for a second language that isn't English. Anything related with data/databases would be fine I guess.

I mean, if they require me to use the phone to contact x and y person, I guess I gotta just do it and if the boss doesn't like the way I talk, well, so be it. What I really really don't wanna do, is being on a callcenter or telemarketing places where there's lots of people right by your side and sadly most of them don't respect the others when they're different than the norm. 
Wouldn't mind working on a library as well. I'm not really cut for labour jobs because I’m really weak physically (also thanks to years of doing nothing but being on the computer, sending curriculums and being depressed) but it's true that they offer some personal space.

Perhaps a retail stocker? I guess that could work.


----------



## Mr snooze (Feb 11, 2014)

well if you wanna work at home comfortably away from peeps might i suggest accepting request at upwork.com where you can get some cash by hourly or fixed price , there are multiple job categories such as data entry like you mentioned and other stuffs like arts and coding. , though your gonna need to do some requests that dont pay too well at the start so you can get some ratings and review , there is interview involved depending on the employer on skype (no cams needed ) and you can build up your portfolio this way aswell. there are lots of others who do this aswell so its a little rough at the start but hey once you fulfilled lots of requests it gets easier to get hired.

other thing might i suggest is you gotta do some volunteer work first so you can build up your portfolio and resume or take some entry level jobs that requires minimal skills. once you get enough go do some revisions in your resume , make it as creative as you can and add your personal touch and go look for the job your interest in.


well another choice would be to go back to school.. might give ya some confidence and skill heck might meet some peeps. never too old nor you should give a **** bout others peeps age around u since its your life.


----------

